# Sheffield hammer hunter



## Catapult (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got this. Have not had chance to use it much but it feels good in the hand. Comfortable to hold and pull back the band with no stress on the wrist. Good weight too and lovely finish to the wood. Ill try to post a more comprehensive review once I've used it some more


----------



## Catapult (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Catapult (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah thanks Sheffield catapults. Good service too!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice shooter, enjoy it


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Now that looks like a quality piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I too have the pleasure of owning one of these art works, all I can say is the feeling of quality and the beauty is only surpassed by how sweet it shoots.
Enjoy it, you've got fun days ahead!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

10/10

Would buy again.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love the grip of those hammer hunter. Really fills out the hands, very comfortable.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> A nice shooter, enjoy it


...this special handle is worth a try once :thumbsup:


----------

